# New Here - just diagnosed with Graves



## fuzzy1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,

I just got my results back from the endo, and it is indeed Graves. Here are the labs:

Tests: (1) TSH
TSH [L] <0.005 uIU/mL 0.450-4.500

Tests: (2) Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin
! Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin [H] 466% 0-139

Tests: (3) Thyroxine (T4)
Thyroxine (T4) [H] 15.9 ug/dL 4.5-12.0

Tests: (4) T3 Uptake
T3 Uptake 38 % 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index [H] 6.0 1.2-4.9

Tests: (5) Triiodothyronine (T3)
Triiodothyronine (T3)
[H] 261 ng/dL 71-180

Basically, everything is out of whack and TSI is at 466, which the endo said is 100% certainty I have Graves. The Endo wants me to start on 20 mg of methimazole (10 mg twice a day), and see him in 6 weeks. I'm also on a beta-blocker since last week. The beta-blocker is dropping my blood pressure and I feel weak and sluggish. 

I guess my questions are: does this course of treatment look right? How soon after starting methimazole will I begin to feel better? And what if anything can I do to counteract the effects of the beta-blocker?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What kind and how much beta blocker are you taking? It took me trying three different ones before I found a beta blocker that didn't totally wipe me out. You may be on too much for your system or you may need to try another one.


----------



## fuzzy1 (Nov 4, 2013)

jenny v said:


> What kind and how much beta blocker are you taking? It took me trying three different ones before I found a beta blocker that didn't totally wipe me out. You may be on too much for your system or you may need to try another one.


I am on atenolol 25 mg once a day. Is that a lot? Should I suggest to the endo to put me on another one?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's not a huge amount, but you may not need that much if your heart rate symptoms aren't too bad. Did you have a high resting heart rate or feel like you had a racing heart before you started them?

I tried atenolol, propranolol and then finally Toprol XL, which worked for me. The first two sank my blood pressure a little too much and I just felt wiped out. They all helped with the anxiety and shakiness, but Toprol was the only one that slowed down my heart without making me completely exhausted.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You may need to wait and see if you notice any improvement. If you don't, phone your doctor and ask to have an adjustment. You look pretty hyper. Hope you'll get some relief soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my results back from the endo, and it is indeed Graves. Here are the labs:
> 
> ...


Hope you have called your doc about that beta-blocker. He/she may wish to cut the dose or try a different one all together.

Let us know. How is it going today? Did your doctor outline your options?


----------

